# 48in Red Drum at Lynnhaven Pier Today (Video) 10/02/2015



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Here is the video from lynnhaven fishing pier. The waves are rough but people are still catching monster reds. 

I miss Virginia already. Fish On! :fishing:


----------



## pepedesilva (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow nothing better than getting rewarded with a great fish when you're the only guy willing to go out in crap conditions.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

pepedesilva said:


> Wow nothing better than getting rewarded with a great fish when you're the only guy willing to go out in crap conditions.


Yeah really I found that out when I venture out in rough weather and go fishing. Hardly anyone on the pier but like 5 to 10 guys. But then the real fun begins when I catch tons of fish. But I guess if your bait is the only in the water then the fish nearby will take it.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

how is the spot fishing going


----------



## Tparris (May 24, 2015)

nice


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

:fishing:nice fish,thanks for the report.haven't fished va in years,


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Excellent thanks for sharing a great catch


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Impressive both in the feat and the fortitude. Very well done.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Today another on the report another red drum about the same sized was caught also speckled trout were biting.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I can't get over all the drum coming off that pier. Whoever thought the hot spot for drum would be Lynnhaven?


----------



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

drum fishing at lynnhaven has been off the charts!! headed back this weekend


----------

